# 0.0 MHz GPU clock



## benoit (Aug 31, 2013)

GPU-Z tells me that the GPU clock is 0.0 MHZ for my NVidia GTS240 graphic card. Does that mean that the card is not running, and why would it be so? I do have a problem with the graphic card which is not recognized.
Thanks


----------



## d1nky (Aug 31, 2013)

install some drivers for it or try different drivers.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 31, 2013)

d1nky said:


> install some drivers for it or try different drivers.



He has the 280.26 driver installed, it is old though so maybe that's the problem.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 31, 2013)

GPU-Z version is old too. Update your stuff.


----------



## benoit (Aug 31, 2013)

I now have the 0.7.2 version of GPU-Z and the 320.49 version of ForceWare (Although PhysX refused to be installed), and the same result with 0.0 MHZ GPU clock


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 31, 2013)

Does the card have any video output and can it run 3D applications? Could be a bad card. Most G80-G92b cards have likely died by now thanks to manufacturing defects with the solder bumps and the substrate underfill between the die and the little green PCB it sits on.


----------



## benoit (Aug 31, 2013)

The card does not seem to be running, it does not appear on screen properties.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 31, 2013)

Sounds like a bad card. Does it appear in Device Manager? What is the other video device you are using alongside this card to use the computer currently?


----------



## benoit (Aug 31, 2013)

It does not appear in Device manager, and I have no other video device


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 31, 2013)

its a bad card.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 31, 2013)

its drivers, NVidia don't carry support for older cards.


326.80 was the last ones for the card


----------



## Red_Machine (Aug 31, 2013)

That's not true.  Same driver version for the 8400GS as for my GTX 580 when I try to download from nVIDIA's site.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 31, 2013)

all I done was searched drivers using that card and the newest came to 326.80 

bit of a weird glitch tbh


----------



## Naki (Sep 1, 2013)

benoit said:


> GPU-Z tells me that the GPU clock is 0.0 MHZ for my NVidia GTS240 graphic card. Does that mean that the card is not running, and why would it be so? I do have a problem with the graphic card which is not recognized.
> Thanks


Do 3D tests/benchmarks such as FurMark or 3DMark work??
Also, please try other GPU monitoring tools besides GPU-Z, e.g. 
* http://www.ozone3d.net/gpushark/
* MSI Afterburner 
* EVGA Precision 

EDIT: Can you please also post a screenshot of the 2nd (Sensors) tab - does that show correct values, or also wrong ones??
EDIT #2: Maybe a motherboard issue - what motherboard do you use?


----------



## Jetster (Sep 1, 2013)

benoit said:


> It does not appear in Device manager, and I have no other video device



How are you getting screen shots if you have no video? Is your monitor plugged into the card or your on board?


----------



## d1nky (Sep 1, 2013)

obviously the cards working if its posting screenies, its just not recognised by windows for some reason.

I get this from when my drivers aren't installed or some corrupted os install


----------



## vega22 (Sep 1, 2013)

chipset drivers?


----------



## whinos (Oct 15, 2013)

*same*

I have the same problem in 2 gpu herer, bad singns ¨&¨¨%&%¨$&%$$$$$   in post bios
and "3 groups vertical lines" in windows monitor, i think its not a software problem. i dont know what, i try clear conector and this stuffs but no solution, have 0hz gpu clocks




8800 gts and 9800gt with the same problem, im not using sli, i try all drivers, but i think its a hardware problem becouse the bad sings and letters in post screen can be seen. 
jpeg http://clip2net.com/s/5XqIyy


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 15, 2013)

Ultimate underclock FTW!


----------



## whinos (Oct 15, 2013)

*a*



BUCK NASTY said:


> Ultimate underclock FTW!



Sorry Buck my english its bad  any relationship to windows ultimate ? i think to make put a bios, but i dont know how to do the exacly bios gpu. im afraid to take my little gpus to hell making bios update.


----------



## whinos (Oct 15, 2013)

*a*

my problem is igual this video the same problem:  http://youtu.be/Hf3yMzmgT90


----------

